# mitered mortise and tenon joint



## hillpanther (Jun 24, 2012)

i just uploaded a video how to make mitered mortise and tenon joint with perfect fit and angle with no gap.please have a look this video


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 10, 2012)

I appreciate the effort, but I can't understand a thing you're saying.

I made it to 1:15.


----------



## hillpanther (Jun 24, 2012)

Jim Beam said:


> I appreciate the effort, but I can't understand a thing you're saying.
> 
> I made it to 1:15.


i mean this line is now lead you for the center of table if you want to make mitre joint.like in this video i m using 59mm width work piece so if i want to make mitre joint center of work piece then your work piece's center should be on this line.here because 59mm then distance from this line should be 29.5mm then you will be able to rout mortise or tenon exact in the center.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

I had to listen a few times to understand everything. That is one cool machine! Thanks for the post.


----------

